# F550



## jacklynch (Jul 2, 2008)

Do you think this truck would be good for hauling the buck logs back to the wood spliter?
What i am using this truck for is mostly hauling all my gear, trailer
The F-550 Chassis cab represents the FORD entry in the conventional Cab Class 5 GVWR market, This heavy duty model is available with : 

-3 cab styles-Regular, Super Cab, Crew Cab 
and 4X4 drivelines 
6.4L Power Stroke v8 diesel engine 
-7 wheel bases 
-GVWR ratings from 19,000 lbs 
-Maximum payload rating of 12,170 lbs


----------



## gink595 (Jul 2, 2008)

jacklynch said:


> Do you think this truck would be good for hauling the buck logs back to the wood spliter?
> What i am using this truck for is mostly hauling all my gear, trailer
> The F-550 Chassis cab represents the FORD entry in the conventional Cab Class 5 GVWR market, This heavy duty model is available with :
> 
> ...



Probably not, with a max. payload of 12,170# and a GVWR of 19,000# and a cord of oak weighing 4,000#, I'm not sure it could handle that unexcessive load. I know I will be using my old 1 ton instead with way less capabilities.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 2, 2008)

The guy I work for has a '05 F550 4x4 Super Cab. Other than recent starting issues it has been a good truck. His truck has a farm bed, it is a flatbed dump with a gooseneck hitch. It will haul an amazing amount of wood and tows a stock trailer or flatbed tractor trailer and tractor very well. If you are going to haul firewood logs make sure you have a loader because the bed sits pretty off the ground. An inexpensive deck over flatbed trailer or even a self loading trailer might be a better option.


----------



## gink595 (Jul 2, 2008)

2dogs said:


> The guy I work for has a '05 F550 4x4 Super Cab. Other than recent starting issues it has been a good truck.



That was a 6.0L motor, that thing is history. They seemed to have a lot of problems with that motor, it was very short lived compared to the 7.3.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jul 2, 2008)

gink595 said:


> That was a 6.0L motor, that thing is history. They seemed to have a lot of problems with that motor, it was very short lived compared to the 7.3.


My son sell's moss covered rocks & stones & pulls with the new ford diesel.
His motor went out & was barely covered with the warranty.
It seems that they had to replace the oil cooler too, it was full of metal.


----------



## jacklynch (Jul 2, 2008)

i will probly go with chevy? what you guys think about this truck?
What engine and Transmission should i get.
some thing like this http://www.classytrucks.org/Chevrolet/thumbnails/tn_chev2005.C8500.jpg
--------------------------------------------
The Chevy Kodiak C8500 has great maneuverability — with a tight turning diameter to get where you need to go. Plus, whether you need a tanker, high cube, or a dump, you'll be able to get the spec you need.

Max Seating Capacity: 3/6 Adults (Regular/Crew Cab) 2 Adults (Cutaway) 
GVWR: 33,000 lbs(1) (standard) 
GVWR: up to 44,000 lbs(1) (optional) 
Engine: Isuzu 6H Diesel 7.8L I-6 with 230 hp and 660 lb.-ft. of torque (2)(standard) 
Engine: Vortec 8.1L V8 with 295 hp and 440 lb.-ft. of torque (optional) (2) 
Engine: CAT C7 Diesel 7.2L I-6 with 210 hp and 620 lb.-ft. of torque (optional) (2) 
Engine: CAT C7 Diesel 7.2L I-6 with 230 hp and 620 lb.-ft. of torque (optional) (2) 
Engine: CAT C7 Diesel 7.2L I-6 with 250 hp and 660 lb.-ft. of torque (optional) (2) 
Engine: CAT C7 Diesel 7.2L I-6 with 250 hp and 800 lb.-ft. of torque (optional) (2) 
Engine: Isuzu 6H Diesel 7.8L I-6 with 260 hp and 660 lb.-ft. of torque (optional) (2) 
Engine: Isuzu 6H Diesel 7.8L I-6 with 260 hp and 835 lb.-ft. of torque (optional) (2) 
Engine: Isuzu 6H Diesel 7.8L I-6 with 300 hp and 860 lb.-ft. of torque (optional) (2) 
Transmission: Allison 3000 RDS Series; close ratio six-speed with 0.65 overdrive and a 1100 ft.-lb. torque rating; includes instrument panel-mounted push-button control (standard) (Requires diesel engine) 
Transmission: Allison 3000 EVS Series; close ratio five-speed automatic with 0.75 overdrive and a 1250 ft.-lb. torque rating; includes instrument panel-mounted push-button control (optional) (Requires diesel engine) 
Transmission: Allison 3000 EVS Series; close ratio six-speed automatic with 0.65 overdrive and a 1250 ft.-lb. torque rating; includes engine-driven power takeoff and instrument panel-mounted push-button control (optional) (Requires diesel engine) 
Transmission: Allison 3000 RDS Series; close ratio five-speed automatic with 0.75 overdrive and a 1100 ft.-lb. torque rating; includes instrument panel-mounted push-button control (optional) (Requires diesel engine) 
Transmission: Allison 3500 EVS Series; wide ratio five-speed automatic with 0.75 overdrive and a 985 ft.-lb. torque rating; includes engine-driven power take-off and instrument panel-mounted push-button control (optional) (Requires diesel engine) 
Transmission: Allison 3500 EVS Series; wide ratio six-speed automatic with 0.65 overdrive and a 985 ft.-lb. torque rating; includes engine-driven power take-off and instrument panel-mounted push-button control (optional) (Requires diesel engine) 
Transmission: Allison 3500 RDS Series; wide ratio five-speed automatic with 0.75 overdrive and 860 ft.-lb. torque rating; includes instrument panel-mounted push-button control (optional) (Requires diesel engine) 
Transmission: Allison 3500 RDS Series; wide ratio six-speed automatic with 0.65 overdrive and 860 ft.-lb. torque rating; includes instrument panel-mounted push-button control (optional) (Requires diesel engine) 
Transmission: Eaton-Fuller FS08406, six-speed manual, with .078 overdrive (optional) (Requires diesel engine) 
Transmission: Eaton-Fuller FS5205A, five-speed manual, direct drive, wide ratio (optional) (Requires gasoline engine) 
Transmission: Eaton-Fuller FS6305A, five-speed manual, direct-drive, wide-ratio (optional) (Requires diesel engine) 
Transmission: Eaton-Fuller FS6305B; five-speed manual, direct-drive, soft-fourth (optional) (Requires diesel engine) 
Transmission: Eaton-Fuller FS6406A, six-speed manual, direct-drive (optional) (Requires diesel engine) 
Transmission: Eaton-Fuller FS5406A; six-speed manual, direct-drive (optional) (Requires diesel engine) 
Transmission: Eaton-Fuller RT6609A, nine-speed manual, direct-drive (optional) (Requires diesel engine) 
Transmission: Eaton-Fuller RT8709B, nine-speed manual, direct-drive, with a 860 lb.-ft. torque rating (optional) (Requires diesel engine) 
Transmission: Eaton-Fuller RT8908LL, 10-speed manual, direct drive (optional) (Requires diesel engine) 
Frame: Straight, full length "C" channel frame rails; 34" wide 
Frame strength: 8 mm 80,000 psi frame rails 
Frame Strength: 10 mm 120,000 psi frame rails (optional) 
Frame reinforcement: Inverted "L" 80,000 or 120,000 psi (optional) 
Wheelbases: 140" up to 296" (Regular Cab and Commercial Cutaway); 194" to 260" (Crew Cab) 
Front axle: 12,000-lb. capacity, up to 50-degree turn angle (standard) 
Front axle: 14,600-lbs. capacity, up to 50-degree turn angle (optional) 
Front axle: 16,000-lbs. capacity up to 45 degree turn angle (optional) 
Front axle: 18,000-lbs. capacity up to 45 degree turn angle (optional on Regular Cab models) 
Rear axle: Single speed, 21,000-lbs. capacity (standard) 
Rear axle: Single speed 23,000-lbs. capacity (optional) 
Rear axle: Single speed 26,000 lbs. capacity (optional) 
Rear axle: Two-speed 21,000-lbs. capacity with electric shift (optional) 
Rear axle: Two-speed 23,000-lbs. capacity with electric shift (optional) 
Rear axle: Two-speed 26,000-lbs. capacity with electric shift (optional) 
Rear axle: Diff lock for 21,000 and 23,000-lbs. single speed axles (optional) 
Brakes: four-channel Bendix antilock air brake system, 'S' cam type Meritor 
Up to 50° wheel cut angles and a 34" frame width make this truck perfect for working in crowded, city areas 
Big windshield and sloped hood — for great visibility 
Crew Cab carries up to six adults comfortably 
Tractor specification for Regular Cab (optional) 
Built to help reduce costs with easy maintenance and service — including an impressive warranty(3)


----------



## gink595 (Jul 2, 2008)

Texas Traveler said:


> My son sell's moss covered rocks & stones & pulls with the new ford diesel.
> His motor went out & was barely covered with the warranty.
> It seems that they had to replace the oil cooler too, it was full of metal.



Are you talking about the 6.4? I don't have an idea about those motors other than what some RV magazines say about them. I heard they a torque monster, Honestly though I'd really look at the cummmins if I wanted a new truck, I just wish the crap around came in a different package, like in a Ford chasis.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jul 2, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Are you talking about the 6.4? I don't have an idea about those motors other than what some RV magazines say about them. I heard they a torque monster, Honestly though I'd really look at the cummmins if I wanted a new truck, I just wish the crap around came in a different package, like in a Ford chasis.


 It is the new diesel motor, they screwed up when they left the 7.3 as far as I am concerned.
It is out in the news that Ford will spend over 9 billion in Mexico on new plants instead of doing it here.
That is the new sucking sound going south.


----------



## gink595 (Jul 2, 2008)

Texas Traveler said:


> It is the new diesel motor, they screwed up when they left the 7.3 as far as I am concerned.
> It is out in the news that Ford will spend over 9 billion in Mexico on new plants instead of doing it here.
> That is the new sucking sound going south.



Yeah thats how I feel, I really liked the 7.3, though it had it's problems it was the diesel motor that made diesel pickups popular and what they are today.
That sucks about the plants going down to Mexico maybe it will draw some of the illegal population to sneak back into their own country.


----------



## motoroilmccall (Jul 2, 2008)

If you really think you need a class 5 truck, look at the new Dodge C+C. With the Cummins 6.7, and the Aisin 6-spd automatic, and the integrated exhaust brake, you'll have a bulletproof truck. It comes with solid axles, which will last you a lot longer than any IFS setup, and the entire driveline is nearly indestructable. From the NP271 T-case to the massive AAM axles, and the Dana driveshafts that piece them together, the thing is built way beyond class 5. 

I'd move past the 6.4L Ford, and do you really need an 8500 Chevy? Its a great truck as long as you get it with something bigger than the Duramax, but its gonna kill your fuel mileage, and its a lot more expensive to buy, operate, and insure.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jul 3, 2008)

motoroilmccall said:


> If you really think you need a class 5 truck, look at the new Dodge C+C. With the Cummins 6.7, and the Aisin 6-spd automatic, and the integrated exhaust brake, you'll have a bulletproof truck. It comes with solid axles, which will last you a lot longer than any IFS setup, and the entire driveline is nearly indestructable. From the NP271 T-case to the massive AAM axles, and the Dana driveshafts that piece them together, the thing is built way beyond class 5.
> 
> I'd move past the 6.4L Ford, and do you really need an 8500 Chevy? Its a great truck as long as you get it with something bigger than the Duramax, but its gonna kill your fuel mileage, and its a lot more expensive to buy, operate, and insure.


 After years in heavy construction & watching heavy duty mechanics rigging their trucks.
The International trucks come to mind, the little 4700 is a beaut.


----------



## motoroilmccall (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, but again, does he need that much truck? A DT466 would be perfect for a drivetrain, if you could find it with a P-Pump, but the Cummins 12V in the old Dodges already offers it, just as powerful, in a smaller, more efficient package. But if he wants new, a 4700 isn't gonna help much if he's figuring he wants to spend $50,000. Your talking close to or over 6 figures for an Int. 

Thats why I said, if he can get away with a class 5 pickup/c+c, he can save half of his initial investment for nice equipment, hell, go buy 20 or 30 new saws and you'd still be spending less money than on a new Int. or Freightliner. If I had all the money I could use, and I wanted a nice new truck for what he's doing, it'd be a nice new FL60 or FL80, but your talking big $$$.


----------



## jacklynch (Jul 3, 2008)

1.From all the resarch i have done is that i can make a huge killing in profits.


2. even buying a used truck you will have the millage and breaking parts all the time

3. with the dodge 5500 you get really good truck and a full tank
of diesel

4 i wont just be using it for wood i will be plowing with it and slating

-thanks guys for all your help--


----------



## jacklynch (Jul 3, 2008)

i built e the dodge 5500 to how i want it and the price came out to . to fill both tanks at the
same time the total came out to $515
2008 RAM 5500 SLT CHASSIS REGULAR CAB 4X4 144.5in WB G Pkg. $41,790 

Destination Charge $900 


Color $0 

Khaki $0 
Light Khaki Metallic Clear Coat $0 



Power $2,540 

6-Speed Automatic Transmission $2,295 
Electric Shift-on-the-Fly Transfer Case $245 
6.7-Liter Cummins® Turbo Diesel Engine Incl. 
GVW Rating 18,750 Pounds Incl. 



Features/Options $535 

Power Take-Off Prep $195 
Heavy Duty Snow Plow Prep Group $190 

Transfer Case Skid Plate Shield
160-Ampere Alternator
Security Alarm $150 
Cloth 40/20/40 Split Bench Seat Incl. 

YES Essentials® Stain/Odor Resistant Seat Fabric
40/20/40 Split Bench Seat
Full Tank of Fuel $0 
Monotone Paint Incl. 
Black Vinyl Floor Covering Incl. 
Front Floor Mats Incl. 
Fold-Away Power Trailer Tow Mirrors Incl. 
Remote Keyless Entry Incl. 
Sentry Key® Theft Deterrent System Incl. 
Air Conditioning Incl. 
Body Insulation Incl. 
Color-Keyed Instrument Panel Bezel Incl. 
Power Locks Incl. 
Power Windows with Driver's One-Touch-Down Feature Incl. 
"SLT" Badge Incl. 
Bright Front Bumper Incl. 
Bright Grille Incl. 
22-Gallon Midship Fuel Tank $0 

5.5 Additional Gallons of Diesel
Speed Control Incl. 
4-Speakers Incl. 
AM/FM Stereo with CD Player Incl. 
225/70R19.5F All Position Front/Traction Rear Tires Incl. 
Goodyear Brand Tires Incl. 
19.5" x 6.0" Steel Wheels Incl. 



Adjustments $995 

BLUETEC Ultra-Clean Diesel System $995


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jul 3, 2008)

Every one needs to own at least one dodge in their life. That is all it takes.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 3, 2008)

Texas Traveler said:


> Every one needs to own at least one dodge in their life. That is all it takes.



Yep, they'll last a lifetime.
The Cummins part anyway.

Andy


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jul 4, 2008)

redprospector said:


> Yep, they'll last a lifetime.
> The Cummins part anyway.
> 
> Andy


 I have owned Cummins & sling-a-part but I had rather have a Cat:greenchainsaw:


----------



## motoroilmccall (Jul 4, 2008)

Boy Tex, my Dodge has outlasted my Cummins so far, no major repairs on the truck, but the headgasket has let go 3 times on my 97 12V. And my 95 had the Turbo go, of course I replaced the tranny in that truck after 260K miles, guess that ol' Dodge tranny was junk huh? Put in a good track bar, and keep things greased and they'll roll forever.

On the other hand, every Ford I've had has gone through tranny's and motors like it was brakes. U-joints were another common problem. Keep things greased and it helped, but the cheaper bearings they used never did hold up...

Chevy's always had good motors, but those suspensions drove me nuts. Ball joints, bushings, CV's, you name it... And what was with all the electronic issues? Window motors quitting, wiper switches literally melting apart, power seats that would die in a few years... Great product, let me tell ya  .

Of course my ol' Toyota was a rust bucket, the drivers side door literally fell off getting into a jobsite. Fenders were like swiss cheese, the bed looked like a sieve, tailgate never opened, and I could use the Fred Flintstone braking method the floors were so bad... But that thing never gave me a lick of trouble besides clutch hydraulics. Those lines would vibrate and crack every 20K miles on the nose, and I'd be stuck with a truck I couldn't shift. Other than that, it got me where I needed to go. But if you neglected them, no grease, no oil, no filters, they'd start whining about it in a hurry. 

All of the newer vehicles are 10x better. but back in the day, it was hit or miss, no matter what you bought.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jul 4, 2008)

I've had the best luck with Fords. I agree with the bearings deal but the bodies and chassis seemed to hold up better for me along with the motors. Chevy's same deal, good motors but crap suspensions and niggling issues. Dodge I've always felt had the best power but the bodies seemed ill fitting and thin and they rattled allot. Toyota, I've never owned but my BIL swears by them. He gets a new one every few years though (unlike me). I tend to buy used and drive too death. Prolly Motoroil's right and it all about getting lucky and getting a good one no matter the brand. The new Toyota's Tacoma are a bit bigger now (new style) and they go pretty good. I drove my BIL's V-6, 6 speed and it's quite nice. Not sure about the plastic bed though? Time will tell.  
PS: Sorry to get off track Jack, I think the 550 will do you nicely.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jul 4, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> I've had the best luck with Fords. I agree with the bearings deal but the bodies and chassis seemed to hold up better for me along with the motors. Chevy's same deal, good motors but crap suspensions and niggling issues. Dodge I've always felt had the best power but the bodies seemed ill fitting and thin and they rattled allot. Toyota, I've never owned but my BIL swears by them. He gets a new one every few years though (unlike me). I tend to buy used and drive too death. Prolly Motoroil's right and it all about getting lucky and getting a good one no matter the brand. The new Toyota's Tacoma are a bit bigger now (new style) and they go pretty good. I drove my BIL's V-6, 6 speed and it's quite nice. Not sure about the plastic bed though? Time will tell.
> PS: Sorry to get off track Jack, I think the 550 will do you nicely.


Well look at it this way, you are getting into a different world when you go above a one ton.
Good or bad it is a different world, always go with a proven product.
And service charges are 10% cheaper at a International dealership than others.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## extraspecialman (Jul 4, 2008)

I work at a feed and fertilizer mill in the winter.My boss bought a new F550 with the powerstroke diesel to haul feed and such on.That poor truck hauls 6 tons of feed at one time.Sometimes 3 or 4 times a day,and fairly long hauls too,some hauls are over a 100 miles each way.His has the automatic.While any truck that hauls 6 tons must be pretty tuff,it does seem a little weak to me.I would say its due to the auto tranny.It does get good fuel mileage tho,11-12 mpg wether loaded or empty.As far as the Kodiak goes,that 8.1 gas engine is hard to beat power wise.It will walk off and leave any diesel with the exception of a Cat.While the mileage of the 8.1 in a truck the size of a Kodiak may only be around 8 mpg,its still cheaper than diesel.Im ready for the bad rep,but Dodge trucks are pure junk.Dodge pickups have a great engine in the cummins,but the rest just sucks a$$.My 98 2500 dodges tranny went at 60,000.Wheel bearings went at 70,000,along with the ball joints.Rear end got to loud to drive at about 75,000.Body lines were off a 1/4 inch directly from the factory.The dodge gas engines are sick.Even the window tracks in the passenger door broke .Plus Dodge parts are sky high.Stick with Ford.Chevy a close 2nd.


----------



## motoroilmccall (Jul 5, 2008)

extraspecialman said:


> I work at a feed and fertilizer mill in the winter.My boss bought a new F550 with the powerstroke diesel to haul feed and such on.That poor truck hauls 6 tons of feed at one time.Sometimes 3 or 4 times a day,and fairly long hauls too,some hauls are over a 100 miles each way.His has the automatic.While any truck that hauls 6 tons must be pretty tuff,it does seem a little weak to me.I would say its due to the auto tranny.It does get good fuel mileage tho,11-12 mpg wether loaded or empty.As far as the Kodiak goes,that 8.1 gas engine is hard to beat power wise.It will walk off and leave any diesel with the exception of a Cat.While the mileage of the 8.1 in a truck the size of a Kodiak may only be around 8 mpg,its still cheaper than diesel.Im ready for the bad rep,but Dodge trucks are pure junk.Dodge pickups have a great engine in the cummins,but the rest just sucks a$$.My 98 2500 dodges tranny went at 60,000.Wheel bearings went at 70,000,along with the ball joints.Rear end got to loud to drive at about 75,000.Body lines were off a 1/4 inch directly from the factory.The dodge gas engines are sick.Even the window tracks in the passenger door broke .Plus Dodge parts are sky high.Stick with Ford.Chevy a close 2nd.



Just saying a 8.1L Chevy Kodiak will blow past any Diesel shows your lack of knowledge. Then saying a CAT motor is the quickest just adds to the bad rap, heck, the 6.6L Duramax is quicker than the 8.1L, and it pulls with more authority too! My 97 Cummins Dodge will rip the teeth out of any 8.1L Chevy 2500 or bigger you can show me, a Kodiak won't even put up a fight! And I'll waste half the fuel doing it...

Its all about luck when buying an older vehicle, didn't your Dad ever tell you not to buy anything built on a Monday or Friday? There's a reason. Obviously you beat the hell out of your truck. Mines going well over 300K strong, with no major repair to the truck itself, besides 1 Don Thuren Track Bar, and a set of MOOG Balljoints. $20 Front U-joint I cracked (too much power will do that), and typical oil changes, brakes, coolant flush, the norm. But I keep my vehicles greased, and washed. You'd be amazed what a good once a week washing will do for rust prevention, and what a little grease can do to extend the life of ball-joints, u-joints, sway bar end links, bearings, and everything else.


----------



## gink595 (Jul 5, 2008)

extraspecialman said:


> I work at a feed and fertilizer mill in the winter.My boss bought a new F550 with the powerstroke diesel to haul feed and such on.That poor truck hauls 6 tons of feed at one time.Sometimes 3 or 4 times a day,and fairly long hauls too,some hauls are over a 100 miles each way.His has the automatic.While any truck that hauls 6 tons must be pretty tuff,it does seem a little weak to me.I would say its due to the auto tranny.It does get good fuel mileage tho,11-12 mpg wether loaded or empty.As far as the Kodiak goes,that 8.1 gas engine is hard to beat power wise.It will walk off and leave any diesel with the exception of a Cat.While the mileage of the 8.1 in a truck the size of a Kodiak may only be around 8 mpg,its still cheaper than diesel.Im ready for the bad rep,but Dodge trucks are pure junk.Dodge pickups have a great engine in the cummins,but the rest just sucks a$$.My 98 2500 dodges tranny went at 60,000.Wheel bearings went at 70,000,along with the ball joints.Rear end got to loud to drive at about 75,000.Body lines were off a 1/4 inch directly from the factory.The dodge gas engines are sick.Even the window tracks in the passenger door broke .Plus Dodge parts are sky high.Stick with Ford.Chevy a close 2nd.





If you haven't experienced a chipped diesel you need to do so, to really appreciate the potential of these motors, any of them. I have a 97 Powerstroke and I put a 99' intercooler and 80hp chip in it, I thought it was bad until I took a Duramax out with a chip in it. there was no comparison the Duramax just got it. But I could beat a stock duiemax. These diesel are 7000# hotrods that can haul the coal!!


----------



## Peacock (Jul 5, 2008)

motoroilmccall said:


> Just saying a 8.1L Chevy Kodiak will blow past any Diesel shows your lack of knowledge. Then saying a CAT motor is the quickest just adds to the bad rap, heck, the 6.6L Duramax is quicker than the 8.1L, and it pulls with more authority too! My 97 Cummins Dodge will rip the teeth out of any 8.1L Chevy 2500 or bigger you can show me, a Kodiak won't even put up a fight! And I'll waste half the fuel doing it...
> 
> Its all about luck when buying an older vehicle, didn't your Dad ever tell you not to buy anything built on a Monday or Friday? There's a reason. Obviously you beat the hell out of your truck. Mines going well over 300K strong, with no major repair to the truck itself, besides 1 Don Thuren Track Bar, and a set of MOOG Balljoints. $20 Front U-joint I cracked (too much power will do that), and typical oil changes, brakes, coolant flush, the norm. But I keep my vehicles greased, and washed. You'd be amazed what a good once a week washing will do for rust prevention, and what a little grease can do to extend the life of ball-joints, u-joints, sway bar end links, bearings, and everything else.



Your truck is an exception to the rule. I work as a tech at a Dodge dealer and the trucks have their share of problems. 

Stock vs. stock an 8.1 will out pull a 12v Cummins. Modded is no comparison.


----------



## clearance (Jul 5, 2008)

I like the '73-'87 Chev/GMC trucks. 3/4 tons, they are easy and cheap to fix, last for a long time. Tell me though guys, and I will believe you because many of you are mechanics. Now, what do you guys think of the trucks by the big three from the 60s, 70s and early 80s? For reliabilty, most of all?


----------



## Peacock (Jul 5, 2008)

clearance said:


> I like the '73-'87 Chev/GMC trucks. 3/4 tons, they are easy and cheap to fix, last for a long time. Tell me though guys, and I will believe you because many of you are mechanics. Now, what do you guys think of the trucks by the big three from the 60s, 70s and early 80s? For reliabilty, most of all?



I use an '81 3/4 ton Chevy myself. 

I'd say that the reliability is about on par with current stuff. Remember that while the old stuff is MUCH more simple, it is also made with some pretty crude tolerances. The new stuff uses HUGE frame rails and differentials in comparison, but the curb weight is much higher to begin with. They also have about 100x the wiring and sensors to keep tabs on everything.


----------



## clearance (Jul 5, 2008)

Peacock said:


> I use an '81 3/4 ton Chevy myself.
> 
> I'd say that the reliability is about on par with current stuff. Remember that while the old stuff is MUCH more simple, it is also made with some pretty crude tolerances. The new stuff uses HUGE frame rails and differentials in comparison, but the curb weight is much higher to begin with. They also have about 100x the wiring and sensors to keep tabs on everything.



Thank you. I have an '80, it is the last year for the 205 in 3/4 tons, also the last year all the 3/4 tons got the full floating rear axle. So the reliability is the same, but when you go to fix the new........$$$$. I will keep driving the beaters.


----------



## Peacock (Jul 5, 2008)

clearance said:


> Thank you. I have an '80, it is the last year for the 205 in 3/4 tons, also the last year all the 3/4 tons got the full floating rear axle. So the reliability is the same, but when you go to fix the new........$$$$. I will keep driving the beaters.



You are exactly right about price of parts. 

My truck has the 208 and small 14 bolt. I've got a line on the full float 14 bolt and a 205, but I'm pretty sure it's for the early 465. Mine should have the fine spline output shaft. Do you know what year they switched output shafts on the 465?

I've hauled 5,500lbs in mine quite a few time and it hauled it like a champ, but I'd prefer a little the full float axle.


----------



## clearance (Jul 5, 2008)

Peacock said:


> You are exactly right about price of parts.
> 
> My truck has the 208 and small 14 bolt. I've got a line on the full float 14 bolt and a 205, but I'm pretty sure it's for the early 465. Mine should have the fine spline output shaft. Do you know what year they switched output shafts on the 465?
> 
> I've hauled 5,500lbs in mine quite a few time and it hauled it like a champ, but I'd prefer a little the full float axle.



No, I don't. Maybe you could get a 465 that fits. I am not a mechanic, but I have heard about the different shafts, maybe read it somewhere. If you ask here, someone will know.


----------



## extraspecialman (Jul 5, 2008)

gotta agree there.The old Chevys and Fords were some tuff ol trucks.If you were drivin down the road and the engine died,it was because you ran outta gas.My old 87 F 250 had 180,000 miles on the 351 W when I traded her off.Still runnin good.I once hit a deer with my 85 F 250 at 50mph,busted the front license plate.Had a 85 GMC 3/4 ton that would not squat with any load of wood I could fit in the bed.I like GM cause the parts interchange so well on the older models.You can bolt up anything from a 250 inline 6 to a 454 big block to the same bell housing.Intakes,exhaust manifolds,even most heads could be interchanged on the small block V-8,[except the 400 had steam holes].But again,I will say that even the old Dodges were junk.If the wheel bearing on a Dodge wore out,the wheel fell off.Dodge was always a box on wheels.Junk bodies,junk steering,weak suspension.Drive shafts in the heavier trucks would get thrown out about once a month .Dodge did have a fine engine in the slant 6 and the 318,although on the weak side.Anyhow,this has just been my experience with dodge,Im sure lots of folks out there have had dodges that never gave them a minutes trouble.


----------



## gink595 (Jul 6, 2008)

extraspecialman said:


> Im sure lots of folks out there have had dodges that never gave them a minutes trouble.



HAHAHA, yeah right


----------



## motoroilmccall (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm one of those guys. Had more POS Chevy's and Fords than I care to even think about. Total pile's. I'd rather have an old Toyota over one of those old pieces of junk. As far as new trucks go; Dodge, Ford, Chevy, Toyota, Nissan... In that order. 

I'll hook my "Weak" Dodge to anyone on here's truck, barring anything over class 5 of course, without hesitation. We'll see who makes a real truck then. I'd love to see a nice shiny new F-550 behind me, less than 20K miles on it... My 97 Dodge will pull it all over town, sporting over 300K miles on the odometer.


----------



## gink595 (Jul 7, 2008)

motoroilmccall said:


> I'm one of those guys. Had more POS Chevy's and Fords than I care to even think about. Total pile's. I'd rather have an old Toyota over one of those old pieces of junk. As far as new trucks go; Dodge, Ford, Chevy, Toyota, Nissan... In that order.
> 
> I'll hook my "Weak" Dodge to anyone on here's truck, barring anything over class 5 of course, without hesitation. We'll see who makes a real truck then. I'd love to see a nice shiny new F-550 behind me, less than 20K miles on it... My 97 Dodge will pull it all over town, sporting over 300K miles on the odometer.



motoroilmccall "my Dodge has outlasted my Cummins so far, no major repairs on the truck, but the headgasket has let go 3 times on my 97 12V"
Do you mean this one


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jul 7, 2008)

gink595 said:


> motoroilmccall "my Dodge has outlasted my Cummins so far, no major repairs on the truck, but the headgasket has let go 3 times on my 97 12V"
> Do you mean this one


 We had a 55 ton RT Grove crane on a large freeway renewal project here in Dallas. The North Central project, from 635 to downtown. 3 different contractors did the work, our part on the southern part was in 2 different contracts.
The 55 ton had the same engine as what Dodge used in their trucks, I did most of the 30 ft. CTB barriers moving them without outriggers most of the time. You run the crane at full throttle doing crane work. I forgot what they weighed

With special tires designed by Michelin, you could lift & carry the barriers.
But any other tire on other machines with the same rating you could not. that got a lot of operators in trouble trying to out do me. 

The point I am making the engine is not the trouble with Dodge trucks.
I once knew a owner operator that owned a 18 wheel cabover dodge truck.
It got so bad for him no one would lease the truck, I felt sorry for the poor guy.


----------



## gink595 (Jul 7, 2008)

Texas Traveler said:


> The point I am making the engine is not the trouble with Dodge trucks.
> I once knew a owner operator that owned a 18 wheel cabover dodge truck.
> It got so bad for him no one would lease the truck, I felt sorry for the poor guy.



Exactly, I agree 100%. I've used a Dodge or two and I really liked the motor, my old man used to have one and I always thought it would be a great package in the Ford chassis. I just think the Dodge truck itself is kinda junko except the Dana axles!! In a perfect world you could do what the OTR trucks are doing, any motor/tranny with any chassis.


----------



## motoroilmccall (Jul 7, 2008)

gink595 said:


> motoroilmccall "my Dodge has outlasted my Cummins so far, no major repairs on the truck, but the headgasket has let go 3 times on my 97 12V"
> Do you mean this one



Thats the one! Notice I said truck, not engine. The Cummins motor has been great. Lasting 300K miles pushing 40+ pounds of boost, running 17* of timing, and only blowing the head gasket once (it just blew it 3 times after Cummins NE "repaired" it, morons never listened and didn't deck the head until it blew again). 

The Dodge truck around it has only been through typical oil changes etc, like I said before. Find me a Chevy or Ford that has done the same, even if its been greased, lubed, washed, etc. The old Chevy's don't have the axles or the electronics, the old Fords don't have the tranny's or suspensions. I'll give you the fact that Dodge Tranny's (Automatics only) were junk, if they were abused, or not taken care of, the manuals were indestructible (NV4500 or 5600, or G56). But if your going to tell me the new ones are junk too you need to learn what your talking about. The 48RE and new 68RE have been near bulletproof behind a stock diesel, as have the Allison's. The 545RFE is a great tranny, not quite the right gearing, but they last longer than an E40D.

So let me ask you Gink, what do you drive again? And are you willing to hook to the back of my Dodge?

I really could care less what you guys think about trucks, who's better than who, who outlasts who, its your own problem. All I'm doing is adding my view the way you suckers added yours. Fair enough?


----------



## redprospector (Jul 7, 2008)

I've got a friend who put a 5.9 Cummins in an 02 Ford. Made a nice truck.
I think the biggest problem with trucks being "junk" is a lack of maintenance.
When you work/beat the crap out of them, you have to put something back.
The bed on my Dodge is coming apart after 2 years of driving 30 miles a day on a rough, washboarded logging road. Does that make it junk? No, it just makes it time for a flatbed. Oh, did I mention that the bed on my Ford came apart on that same road? The bed on my GMC held up but both the shock mounts broke off, and the bushings in both door hinges broke. 
I don't concider any of these trucks junk, they just had to have some maintenance. They're all still on the road, and going strong.
I just put a new transfer case in the Dodge, but you should have seen what it was doing for me when it came unwound. 
Maintenance guy's, that's what makes a good truck good.

Andy


----------



## gink595 (Jul 7, 2008)

motoroilmccall said:


> Thats the one! Notice I said truck, not engine. The Cummins motor has been great. Lasting 300K miles pushing 40+ pounds of boost, running 17* of timing, and only blowing the head gasket once (it just blew it 3 times after Cummins NE "repaired" it, morons never listened and didn't deck the head until it blew again).
> 
> The Dodge truck around it has only been through typical oil changes etc, like I said before. Find me a Chevy or Ford that has done the same, even if its been greased, lubed, washed, etc. The old Chevy's don't have the axles or the electronics, the old Fords don't have the tranny's or suspensions. I'll give you the fact that Dodge Tranny's (Automatics only) were junk, if they were abused, or not taken care of, the manuals were indestructible (NV4500 or 5600, or G56). But if your going to tell me the new ones are junk too you need to learn what your talking about. The 48RE and new 68RE have been near bulletproof behind a stock diesel, as have the Allison's. The 545RFE is a great tranny, not quite the right gearing, but they last longer than an E40D.
> 
> ...




First, go to Wal-mart and buy your self a sense of humor, Second I like the Cummins, I'd take it over the Powestorke. I have 97 powerstroke since you asked and it has 250k on it, I've had no major issues with it other than injector and injector O-rings, I had to replace the trans at 200k with a factory Ford 4R70W. And for hooking up, It's not what you have for a motor or what truck you have it's how the power gets to the ground. I had a old high boy Ford that would yank my Powestroke backwards because I'd spin and hoop. But that old highboy couldn't pull 15k down the highway at 75either. But if you want to Hook up drive on down to Indiana I'm sure that will happen!! As for the suspensions??? Dana 60 fronts and 10.25 in the rear, geez don't Dodge use Dana. Have a good unopcorn:


----------



## Peacock (Jul 7, 2008)

gink595 said:


> First, go to Wal-mart and buy your self a sense of humor, Second I like the Cummins, I'd take it over the Powestorke. I have 97 powerstroke since you asked and it has 250k on it, I've had no major issues with it other than injector and injector O-rings, I had to replace the trans at 200k with a factory Ford 4R70W. And for hooking up, It's not what you have for a motor or what truck you have it's how the power gets to the ground. I had a old high boy Ford that would yank my Powestroke backwards because I'd spin and hoop. But that old highboy couldn't pull 15k down the highway at 75either. But if you want to Hook up drive on down to Indiana I'm sure that will happen!! As for the suspensions??? Dana 60 fronts and 10.25 in the rear, geez don't Dodge use Dana. Have a good unopcorn:



The PSD does NOT use the 4R70W. It uses the E40D/4R100.

The 4R70W is basically an electronic AOD.


----------



## extraspecialman (Jul 7, 2008)

I totally agree maintenance is very important to keep anything runnin,but my 98 2500 dodge mostly saw a pretty decent 2 lane road,and never hauled more than maybe 1 ton at time.And that was very seldom.I was trying to be nice and civil in my earlier post about folks having dodges with no problems,but as Gink pointed out for everybody,that was BS.I got a brother in law with a 79 F250 ,factory locking rear diff,60 front end,and a 460 with a 4 speed.Im sure he would be happy to hook up to that dodge.Those ol trucks are bullet proof.Any how,check websters dictionary for the meaning of the word dodge,it says:to avoid.


----------



## gink595 (Jul 7, 2008)

Peacock said:


> The PSD does NOT use the 4R70W. It uses the E40D/4R100.
> 
> The 4R70W is basically an electronic AOD.



Isn't the E40D a electronic AOD, I'm pretty positve when I ordered the trans it was the 4R7OW, I might be wrong about that but I got those numbers from somewhere, now I'm curoius, I'll have to go look for the purchase receipts in the box.


----------



## Peacock (Jul 7, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Isn't the E40D a electronic AOD, I'm pretty positve when I ordered the trans it was the 4R7OW, I might be wrong about that but I got those numbers from somewhere, now I'm curoius, I'll have to go look for the purchase receipts in the box.



Nope. E40D is in no way related to the AOD/E/4R70W. It is _slightly_ related to the C6. They are comparable from the center support down.

The 4R70W has a different set of ratios and some added parts like the intermediate stub shaft, but for all practical purposes it is an electronic AOD.

The new TorqShift is based on the E40D/4R100. It has a different gearset and uses no valves, just solenoids for the shifting.

I used to be the tranny guy at a Ford dealer.


----------



## gink595 (Jul 7, 2008)

Peacock said:


> Nope. E40D is in no way related to the AOD/E/4R70W. It is _slightly_ related to the C6. They are comparable from the center support down.
> 
> The 4R70W has a different set of ratios and some added parts like the intermediate stub shaft, but for all practical purposes it is an electronic AOD.
> 
> ...



:agree2: Interesting, I had to look it up and I'm going to tell you what you already know...your right. All these years I've been calling it that. It's a 97 1 ton, so what should those years be, 4R100? I bet being in a tranny shop at Fords kept ya very busy


----------



## Peacock (Jul 7, 2008)

gink595 said:


> :agree2: Interesting, I had to look it up and I'm going to tell you what you already know...your right. All these years I've been calling it that. It's a 97 1 ton, so what should those years be, 4R100? I bet being in a tranny shop at Fords kept ya very busy



The 4R100 came out in '99. It's basically the just an updated E40D. Only some very minor changes between the 2.

Yes, I stayed quite busy. Mostly FWD stuff.


----------



## redneck logger (Jul 15, 2008)

i would have to say go with dodge and get a cummins diesel they are one of the oldest diesel motors around so of course they worked all the bugs out unlike the 6.0 and plus they are loud and sound cool with a ton of power with 20 mpg+:greenchainsaw:


----------

